# does creeping fig attach to glass/ and if it does will it damage it?



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

i dont want it to break or crack my tank just in case i ever want to make it into a fish tank again... so will it ruin the glass if it attaches ?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

No, it's not strong enough. It can send roots along the glass and grow to some extent, but it's easy to pull off.


ianizaguirre said:


> i dont want it to break or crack my tank just in case i ever want to make it into a fish tank again... so will it ruin the glass if it attaches ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed, it can't hurt it. Creeping bricks, on the other hand...


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

No issues with it damaging glass. However, it will grow up and through screen tops. So damage to the screen is another issue.
Besides it is actually more of a pest to have in a tank as it requires constant cutting and maintaining. Good only if you need quick growth in a tank or use as a packing material.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can pull it off but it can leave small holdfasts behind, if allowed to hold onto the glass for a long time, these are visible as small black specks. These have to be scraped off the glass with a razor. 

Ed


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

bump...........


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Why are you bumping this when you already have 4 agreeing answers from a several well known board members?


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Why are you bumping this when you already have 4 agreeing answers from a several well known board members?


my computer froze lol thanks for all the answers


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahh. Was hoping you weren't calling us a bunch of shmucks! Lol


----------

